# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Visa Help

## South East Asia

Hello Everyone, I was wondering if anyone can help with this query - I will be travelling leaving the 1st of March, flying to delhi then a month later to singapore. I am travelling around south east asia for 8 months and my next flight leaves shanghai in november. The issue i have is entering Singapore, malaysia etc... Entry is granted on arrival but i may only be able to board the delhi to singapore flight if i can prove onward travel.

I could buy a cheap flight to malaysia, but am i going to have to provide the same in malaysia?

anyone who has travelled over land in south east asia please help.

Thanks

Jen

----------


## romanpeter

Tier-II is being split into three sub-categoriesestablished staff with a minimum of 12 months experience in the company to fill posts that cannot be filled by a resident worker; graduate trainee for new graduates with a minimum of 3 months experience with the company to come to the UK for structured trag for up to 12 months and skills transfer for new employees with no previous company experience who are coming to UK solely for reasons of skills transfer for a maximum stay of 6 months.

----------


## BuyGiftsItems

I’d definitely sure your tour will be awesome.

----------


## josephpeter1

Global Visas provides employment and business visas extended from the Highly Skilled Migrant Programme (HSMP), Tier 2 work permits and Intra Company Transfers (ICTs). We offer specialist advice for Tier 1 Entrepreneur and Investor visas and can assist young people with Youth Mobility Scheme applications and UK student visas.

----------

